# Sony a330. What is the next one?



## TaraLou (Jan 13, 2014)

Sorry I put this question in the lenses section.

Hi

How do I find out which models are after my Sony a330?

I want to keep Sony, but due to the fact I have 2 lenses and want to get a prime soon, it makes sense to have 2 cameras for when I shoot a wedding.

So I am not worried about getting the latest super dooper expensive camera, just either a like for like or a few year later similar, I fear I would be in the laptop for hours finding out which is the next model and so on.
It would be nice to have a few more pixels than I have though.

Does anybody happen to know which cameras followed on from my a330?
Or will I need to sit down and do loads of research.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 13, 2014)

A380

The A580 would be a good old step up ... or if you want to try an EVF, go with the A57.

List of Sony Alpha cameras - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jan 14, 2014)

I have the 580. Good luck finding on of those now. Probably a57 would be a good way to go. Its a big step up from the a330. FF is better for weddings though if you want to get serious. So I would say look into like an a900 or a99. But then you need FF lenses. I would recommend searching for old Minolta maxxum lenses. All of the Maxxum series was FF.


----------



## TaraLou (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you will keep this in mind.


----------



## RareTA (Jan 28, 2014)

My first Sony was an a330 also. I took a step back and jumped way ahead and picked up a slightly used a 700. WOW what a camera! I now use my a330 for macro and just leave it setup for that. The a700 is now the go to camera and for Christmas my wife picked up a great Tamron 200 - 400 lens. It's been in the -5 below to -30 below most of this month so I haven't gotten a chance to try it out.


----------



## jfrabat (Jan 29, 2014)

You can go for the A57 or the A58.  If you want a great camera, try the A700; a bit older, but it was probably the best APS-C DSLR (prior to going to SLT) that Sony made.  The A77 is still a great camera, if you want to ugrade a little more...


----------

